# SF Defender



## rjr104 (Dec 2, 2009)

This light (and photo) is owned by CPF member DimeRazorback. I have one of these lights, and know nothing about it. DimeRazorback indicated I Tempest or Size15's may be able to shed some light on it. Anyone else is more than welcome to chime in too. The light has the long clip and a LaserProducts Z41 tailcap as well.
Thanks,
RJ


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 2, 2009)

Long since out of production. SureFire used to offer D2 and D3 models, which were essentially 6P and 9P models with pocket clips. Same P60/P90 (respectively) Lamp Assemblies. Only difference is the addition of the pocket clip. Despite the "Defender" name, they were never produced with crenellated Strike Bezels such as those found on the E2D/6PD, etc.

If it's exactly the same as the one in the photo, then yours is one of the earlier examples - later on the markings changed slightly and the hexagonal anti-roll bezels were used, and they came with the newer Z41 LockOut tailcaps. 

It would be interesting if you could post a picture of your light so that we could see the tailcap. If it's a Laser Products tailcap then there's a good chance it's a Z14 rather than a Z41 (LockOut) model. If you plan on using it then I would definitely make sure that it's a LockOut tailcap. 

A nice piece of SureFire history, regardless  I would imagine that they were discontinued because they didn't add much to the product line when stood next to the 6P/9P and C2/C3. 

As with anything discontinued by SureFire it would probably be fairly sought-after, to the right person. 

I hope that helps, let me know if you wanted to know anything in particular 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Mike 208 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a D3 (serial #A00590) that I bought new in the summer of 2001. It came with the lock-out tailcap (with the "laser Products Fountain Valley, CA" markings, pocket clip and the older round head. The box it came in identified it as a "D3 Defender," but the body is marked "Guardian."


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 2, 2009)

If the light is stock then I would imagine it does have the LockOut tailcap - as far as I know the Defenders came with them as standard - but it's definitely worth checking if you plan on using it.

Mike 208 - I can't remember seeing one with those markings  Do you have a picture of it? It sounds like they went through quite a few different etchings. For some reason I find this interesting...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 2, 2009)

Just took some more pics of my Defender to help out :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike 208 (Dec 3, 2009)

Tempest UK;

Unfortunately, I have no way to post pictures of my light. Maybe Surefire had tentatively named the series "Guardian" before settling on the "Defender" name. I've never seen another D3 (or D2) marked like this. When I purchased the light in 2001, the 9P had been discontinued for awhile (it was brought back into production in 2005, IIRC) and I asked my dealer (now retired) if he still had any 9Ps in stock. He took the Guardian out of his safe and showed it to me. I've never regreted the purchase.


----------



## rjr104 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures DimeRazorback. My light is exactally like yours - clip - tailcap - etc. The tailcap is lockout although there are no alignment dimples like the current 6p etal. You just kind of guess at the one turn to lockout. FWIW the SN on mine is A01129 which is a long ways from DimeRazorback's. Would this indicate a sizeable production? Weird because you never see them. A big thank you to all who participated in this thread. Cleared up some SF mysteries (there are plenty of those) for me.
RJ


----------



## jp2515 (Dec 3, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Just took some more pics of my Defender to help out :thumbsup:



Really dig the old school rounded bezel and clip. 

All I got is a D3, found it at a swapmeet for a really good price. Now on the lookout for a D2


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a D3 like yours also :thumbsup:

I got it still sealed in the packaging just a couple of months ago


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 3, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I got it still sealed in the packaging just a couple of months ago



I hope you've opened it since then - sealed in its packaging is no place for a SureFire! 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 3, 2009)

It's opened


----------



## mikevelarde (Dec 3, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I have a D3 like yours also :thumbsup:
> 
> I got it still sealed in the packaging just a couple of months ago


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 4, 2009)

The D3 does seem to be more common than the D2. I haven't seen many posts about the D2.

Interesting old clip on the D2 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow, just went through a few pages of 'search' and this seems to be the by far the best SureFire D3 thread out there (and definitely the most recent). Not all that much CPF love for this model, it seems. I see that most of 'the usual suspects' have already posted here. :huh:

I had been wanting one of these for a while, and finally got one. Excellent condition, it's an upgrade for my car light, a recently-departed (via CPF/MP) G3.











All of the 'late' features:

'SureFire' LO tailcap, riveted
Newer-style clip (w/ lanyard attachment)
Hex/Pyrex bezel
It doesn't have the "Defender" text, just the "D3" identifier

Any guesses as to when the D3's were discontinued? I'd guess my sample might have been the final iteration. If anybody can date their late-model D3's w/ser#, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks for posting the above pics, folks - some of the only D3 pics I came across.


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 19, 2010)

double post


----------



## Steve-at-Springboard (Jul 19, 2010)

A few years ago, S/F cleaned out their warehouse and found a few partial boxes of lights they didn't know they had. They emailed a list to us dealers and some of us jumped on them. I bought a bunch of Winelight I and Winelight II and, about 40 brand new D3s.

Back in the day, they weren't popular because they cost even more than the 9P, something like $15 or $20 extra just for the clip. Since the batteries (Duracells) sold for about $6 each at that point, the clip represented a full set of batteries. Tough choice.

All are gone now, except for my demo D3. I put a Malkoff M60 in it as an upgrade. More than double the original brightness and 3+ hours runtime. And, it won't break the bulb if I drop it. Progress!


----------

